# suggest digital camera in 8k to 12k price range



## rajeshbhuin (Dec 12, 2012)

Kindly suggest digital camera which suits following requirement (with priority)
1. Budget < INR 8,000 to 12,000. (maximum +1.5k )
2. Image resolution >minimum 10 mega pixel (Rich details, crystal clear sharp, high quality images). 
3. Superior low light performance with less noise (indoor)
4. Excellent image stabilization (lens, sensor...)
5. Optical zoom > minimum 5X (highest image quality at longer zoom-outdoor)
6. Optimal video quality in low light, resolution 720p > 24 fps. or higher
7. Higher flash range (wide & lengthier)
8. Very good automatic control & user friendly. More no. of shots per charge.( preferred manual control also)
9. Good response, faster boot, very good auto focus and burst mode is preferred.
10. Compact is preferred. (Compromise in size, if suits all the above). it should looks good


----------



## nac (Dec 12, 2012)

P300 should fit but not 5x zoom.

If not P300, TZ25


----------



## clickclick (Dec 12, 2012)

Canon SX160IS

The only disadvantage is that it runs on AA batteries. But with Sanyo Eneloops its not a disadvantage anymore infact i see camera s that run on AA batteries as an advantage


----------



## rajeshbhuin (Dec 12, 2012)

clickclick said:


> Canon SX160IS
> 
> The only disadvantage is that it runs on AA batteries. But with Sanyo Eneloops its not a disadvantage anymore infact i see camera s that run on AA batteries as an advantage




I have a sx 150is and i love it nd i iove its AA btry also. Which is better? 150 or 160. If i increas my budget rs 1000 to 2000 can i get a better model?


----------



## clickclick (Dec 12, 2012)

rajeshbhuin said:


> I have a sx 150is and i love it nd i iove its AA btry also. Which is better? 150 or 160. If i increas my budget rs 1000 to 2000 can i get a better model?



There is not much of a difference between sx150 and sx160.

The differences are what canon says is better autofocus, improved shutter lag.

Others are that sx160 has gone upto 16 megapixels from 14 in sx150 and the zoom is more 16x in sx160 and 12x in 150.

And ofcourse not to miss the battery life has improved too.

I dont know after using the sx150 i would have upgraded to sx160 or not. Not much choices in ur budget. If u can increase ur budget, u can get canon sx240 which has 20x zoon and has a CMOS sensor which is better than sx150 and sx160 CCD sensor.


----------



## karthikkumar (Jan 5, 2013)

NIKON COOLPIX S6300 will satisfy your budget


----------

